# Look what i found - T-shirts for sale



## iloveturtles88 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is in the right section but I was looking around and found these. I thought I'd share it them with everyone.

http://teespring.com/womanwithturtle


http://teespring.com/manwithturtle


http://teespring.com/tortoiselove


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 28, 2014)

I love it!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like it also but now I have to ask the wife


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kathy Coles , iloveturtles88
I showed my wife it shire looks like she is going to try to get it . And thanks for the " like "


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 29, 2014)

The 3rd shirt is now on my Christmas list...LOL


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 30, 2014)

I made the third one  I could reopen it for orders, but they don't get printed unless it meets it goal.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 30, 2014)

Very cool! ! ! !


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 30, 2014)

The 3rd one:

http://teespring.com/tortoiselove

is now reopened for orders and only 4 more are needed in order to be printed! Only 14 days to order!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> The 3rd one:
> 
> http://teespring.com/tortoiselove
> 
> is now reopened for orders and only 4 more are needed in order to be printed! Only 14 days to order!


 oh wow...


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 30, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> oh wow...




Is this a bad "oh wow.."?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2014)

lol... no. 

oh, wow, I didn't realize how that site works. Kinda cool...hopefully my hubby orders 1 for me for Christmas and 3 others jump on the wagon so I can get it! LOL


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry -- hard to tell context of text over the Internet LOL.

I'll be putting it out there, Christmas in coming, I'm sure we'll meet the goal!  glad you like!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 30, 2014)

3 more to go!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2014)

Elohi said:


> 3 more to go!


Did you order one?!
Time to press my hubby....lol... I want this shirt! Haha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 1, 2014)

I called my wife and told her she could get me 2 but if anyone finds suspenders with turtles or torts let me know please !


----------



## Elohi (Dec 1, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Did you order one?!
> Time to press my hubby....lol... I want this shirt! Haha


Yep! I need more t shirt and I need more tortoise stuff so it's a total win-win hahahaha.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well my wife ordered 2 now you can order ho-Ray now of corse I want it yesterday


----------



## keepergale (Dec 7, 2014)

Ho Ho Ho. I bought one for myself for Christmas.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 7, 2014)

It doesn't appear to be updating. I hope my order was accounted for. I really want this shirt!


----------



## keepergale (Dec 7, 2014)

Elohi said:


> It doesn't appear to be updating. I hope my order was accounted for. I really want this shirt!



Did you get a Email confirmation?
Mine arrived pretty quick after the order was placed.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 7, 2014)

keepergale said:


> Did you get a Email confirmation?
> Mine arrived pretty quick after the order was placed.


I did but I see the page still says two more orders to reach the goal. We should have met it by now based on how long it's said that. Several have ordered.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm excited about this shirt hehehe


----------



## keepergale (Dec 7, 2014)

I got an email that says they are being printed!


----------



## Elohi (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got an email that says they aren't being printed.


----------



## keepergale (Dec 20, 2014)

I received my shirt today. It looks pretty good if I do say so.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 20, 2014)

keepergale said:


> I received my shirt today. It looks pretty good if I do say so.


Well what in the world? I got an email that the order wasn't met and the money was refunded.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 20, 2014)

@Tyanna did you get an email and refund or did you get a shirt?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got mine yesterday but my wife isn't 
Happy even though I was with her when she ordered it . It came yesterday but after all the negative messages on here she wanted to surprise me but I made her tell me it's here so she says the surprise is gone . But she Willnot let me see it . But I don't understand why she is unhappy cause I was next to her when she ordered it . But if she was like any other female why would I have married her ( so please be kind ) she had nothing bad to say about the shirt . And I'm happy it's here now !


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 20, 2014)

I think they might be talking about other shirts that were posted here.


----------



## keepergale (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe not enough woman with a turtle shirts vs the man with a turtle shirts ordered.


----------

